# working line breeder near ohio?



## lockhart52 (Jan 3, 2012)

these are ones that i found what do you think

Von der Haus Gill German Shepherds
in ohio 

Von IBSO Kennels
the stud dog place 35th at sch nationals 

WHITEDK9SERVICES.COM


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I kind of like the first two, although the first seems to be a big operation. Not too sure about number 3.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you aren't adverse to traveling to PA, I'd certainly check out this litter(not sure if they are all reserved):
Puppies - Bojovnika K-9


----------



## lockhart52 (Jan 3, 2012)

thank you for the Reply


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Jody Potter in WNY is getting ready to have a litter.
Dog Obedience with Jody Potter

Q litter Sitz vd Hose - German Shepherd Dog
I know both the stud and bitch. Both super dogs.


----------



## GSDAK47 (Dec 28, 2011)

I've heard horror stories about Whited K9, our bitch came from an excellent breeder that is in Seville, OH and we have had excellent experiences with them and are currently training our girl there for protection work, here is their website,

Ohio German Shepherds Puppies


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Would also like to throw a PA breeder out there (not sure of the distance).

Eichenluft German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## ramgsd (Jun 9, 2007)

LOCKHART, just so you know. The von IBSO dog Yogi placed 21st at the Nationals. His catalog number was 35. Yogi's a very nice working dog.


----------

